# zwei 6V Batterien hintereinander schalten



## Chris F (1. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Mein Fischfinder hat 12V
Hab aber mehrere 6v BaustellenLampen Batterien.
Kann man die in Reihe oder wie auch immer schalten, so das der 12V Fishfinder mit 2 6V Batterien läuft?
Hab mal ein Bild gemalt..


----------



## Stoney0066 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: zwei 6V Batterien hintereinander schalten*

Klar geht das, schau z.B. hier, da ist das erklärt:

http://www.energie-experten.org/erneuerbare-energien/photovoltaik/stromspeicher/reihenschaltung.html


----------



## Lazarus (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: zwei 6V Batterien hintereinander schalten*

In Reihe schalten kannst du die Batterien auf jeden Fall.

Meistens sind die Laternenbatterien Zink-Kohle-Elemente, bei denen die Spannung durch die Entladung ziemlich schnell absinkt. Wie lange dein Fishfinder mit der sinkenden Spannung noch klarkommt, wirst du durch Testen selbst herausfinden müssen.
Fraglich ist auch, ob die Batterien genug Strom liefern können. Bei einfachen Fishfindern ist das unkritisch, bei einem richtigen Echolot mit Farbdisplay kann der Strombedarf aber so hoch sein, dass die Spannung einer Zink-Kohle-Batterie in die Knie geht, obwohl sie eigentlich noch lange nicht leer ist.

Achte auf jeden Fall darauf, dass die beiden Batterien annähernd gleich voll sind. Bei neu gekauften Batterien aus einer Charge ist das kein Problem, aber es soll auch Fälle geben, wo solche Batterien irgendwo 'gefunden' werden, wo sie bereits eine Zeit lang in Betrieb waren (Baustellen gibt es ja genug...), da hat man dann eher keine Freude daran.


----------



## wobbler68 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: zwei 6V Batterien hintereinander schalten*

Hallo

Wie die beiden vor mir schon schrieben klappt das.
Und ist wie bei einer Taschenlampe.
Die leuchtet auch nur so stark wie die schwächste Batterie von den zb.eingesetzten.(3x1,5V=4,5V)

Eine Motorradbatterie(Gel) kostet um die 20€  hat 12V 4AH und ist schnell wieder aufgeladen.
zb.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Orbis-Bike-Motorrad-Roller-Batterie-Gel-12V-4Ah-YB4L-B-CB4L-B-50411-NEU-/261941360516?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3cfcebf784

Auf längere Sicht wirst du dir sowieso eine zulegen .


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: zwei 6V Batterien hintereinander schalten*

Mit 4Ah geht sicherlich bei nem alten Cuda 168. Aber bei nem 5 " Farbdisplay mit GPS kann man zusehen wie der Akku in die Knie geht


----------



## wobbler68 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: zwei 6V Batterien hintereinander schalten*

Dann leg noch einen 10 € darauf und hol dir eine 6 Ah.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Orbis-GEL-GT7B-4-Motorradbatterie-12-Volt-6-Ah-150-A-NEU-YT7B-4-/251526063779

Für 15 € mehr gibt es dann 8Ah
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Orbis-50812-GEL-Batterie-YTX9-BS-Motorradbatterie-12-Volt-8-Ah-/251683803381
Alles noch leicht zu transportieren. 

Auf jeden Fall reicht so eine Batterie länger als die 6V Baustellen Lampen Batterien.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: zwei 6V Batterien hintereinander schalten*

Wie teuer kauft ihr denn Akkus ein?

Normale Bleigelakkus kosten bei 7Ah ~15€ und bei 9Ah ~20€. Wohlgemerkt Endkundenpreise.


----------



## ThorstenBee (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: zwei 6V Batterien hintereinander schalten*

Ich habe die Erfahrung machen müssen, das die ganz billigen Bleiaccus
nicht annähernd die angegebene Kapazität haben (2.Wahl?).
Die letzte (9Ah 19€) hat sich beim dritten Aufladen in einen Luftballon verwandelt .Sehr "anrüchige" Geschichte !
Leg lieber ein paar Euro drauf und kauf dir eine Markenbatterie für 25-30€,gibt nichts uncooleres als wenn der Accu im Urlaub den Geist aufgibt.Versuch mal in Schweden oder Norwegen einen neuen zu kriegen.


----------



## ulf (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: zwei 6V Batterien hintereinander schalten*

Hallo

Also der Pollin http://www.pollin.de verkauft Yuasa und Panasonic 7Ah Akkus für knapp 20 Euro. mehr muß man da echt nicht ausgeben. 

Gruß Ulf


----------

